# PC stürzt 5 Sekunden nach Start immer ab.



## Krait666 (3. April 2012)

*PC stürzt 5 Sekunden nach Start immer ab.*

Guten Morgen zusammen,

Ich hab gerade die Komponenten aus meiner Sig. wieder in mein altes Gehäuse mit Standart Lüfter und altem Netzteil gebaut (weil ich sie Sachen zurück senden und meinen alten Rechner verkaufen möchte).

Ich hatte letztens noch den Q6600 gut übertaktet auf 3 Ghz und vorm Ausbau das nicht rückgängig gemacht (muss zwar nicht zwingend der Grund sein, kann aber).

Jetzt im alten Gewanden mit fast der gleichen Hardware, also altes Gehäuse altes Netzteil ect. startet der PC zwar aber stürzt direkt nach dem Mainboard  Bilschirm ab. Und dann mit jedem mal schneller bis nicht mal mehr ein Bild angezeigt wird. Kein Bluescreen einfach nur instant runterfahren nach ein paar Sekunden. 

Ich wollte Bios zurücksetzen aber das Batterie rausnehmen hat keine Wirkung bzw. verursacht keinen Reset, Jumper hab ich nicht gefunden.

Das blöde ist vorallem das ich nichtmal ins Bios reinkommen kann bevor er abstürzt und dabei es dann zurückstellen könnte. Es sind die gleichen Komponenten wie vorher und da lief alles super...

Habt ihr ein paar Tipps? 

Gruß Timo


----------



## MR_Ziggy_Zag (3. April 2012)

*AW: PC stürzt 5 Sekunden nach Start immer ab.*

Hat dein "altes" Netzteil vielleicht nicht genügend Leistung für die Komponenten?
Oder war der Prozessor bereits mit dem selben Netzteil verbaut?
Wenn vorher alles funktioniert hat liegt es wahrscheinlich an einer Komponente, welche nicht mit der vorherigen Konfiguration übereinstimmt.
Was hat sich geändert?


----------



## Krait666 (3. April 2012)

Das System hat so vorher alles miteinander harmoniert nur hatte ich die Cpu noch nicht übertaktet zu dem Zeitpunkt. Und ich komme ja nicht dazu das Bios zu resetten, da Batterie vom Mainboard nehmen noch nichts bewirkt hat und die Jumper finde ich nirgendswo auf dem Gigabyte p35-ds3. Hab auch einfach mal um das Netzteil zu entlasten alle Lüfter abgenommen hat aber nichts verändert, ich bin nur einmal kurz ins Bios gekommen hatte aber nicht genug Zeit um die Standarteinstellungen zu finden und zu speichern bevor der PC wieder abgeschmiert ist.


----------



## Cuddleman (3. April 2012)

*AW: PC stürzt 5 Sekunden nach Start immer ab.*

Versuch mal mit der Windows DVD einen Reparaturversuch. Im Bios vorher das DVD-Laufwerk als First/Erstes der Bootreihenfolge wählen. Dabei die Hardwaretemperaturen vorher auslesen, ob diese schon im Leerlauf kritisch sind.

Wärmeleitpaste erneuert nach einem eventuellen wieder Montieren des CPU-Kühlers?

Ein paar mehr Einzelheiten deiner Rückbauaktion könnten hilfreich sein!


----------



## Cuddleman (3. April 2012)

*AW: PC stürzt 5 Sekunden nach Start immer ab.*



Krait666 schrieb:


> Das System hat so vorher alles miteinander harmoniert nur hatte ich die Cpu noch nicht übertaktet zu dem Zeitpunkt. Und ich komme ja nicht dazu das Bios zu resetten, da Batterie vom Mainboard nehmen noch nichts bewirkt hat und die Jumper finde ich nirgendswo auf dem Gigabyte p35-ds3. Hab auch einfach mal um das Netzteil zu entlasten alle Lüfter abgenommen hat aber nichts verändert, ich bin nur einmal kurz ins Bios gekommen hatte aber nicht genug Zeit um die Standarteinstellungen zu finden und zu speichern bevor der PC wieder abgeschmiert ist.


 
Geh noch einmal in aller Ruhe jeden einzelnen Schritt deines Tun's durch und schau ob tatsächlich alles so ist, wie vorher!

Bei OEM-Mainboards gibt es öfters mal keinen Cmos-Clear-Stecker (zu jener Zeit), sollte die Modelbezeichnung mit der im Anhang exakt übereinstimmen, findest du den Hinweis auf Seite 16+26!

Die Revisionsnummer auf dem Mainboard gibt darüber Aufschluß, siehe im Bild-Anhang, den Aufdruck in der linken oberen Ecke, über der Bohrung für die Montageschraube.

http://www.google.de/imgres?q=gigab...bnw=199&start=43&ndsp=51&ved=1t:429,r:17,s:43


----------



## MR_Ziggy_Zag (3. April 2012)

*AW: PC stürzt 5 Sekunden nach Start immer ab.*

Es könnte sein, dass dein Netzteil für die übertaktete CPU zu schwach ist...
Einen Anhaltspunkt könnte der eXtreme Power Supply Calculator bieten:
eXtreme Outer Vision - eXtreme tools for computer enthusiasts
Wähle ihn aus, klicke auf Lite-Version und gib mal deine Komponenten ein.
Am Ende siehst du dann den ungefähren Gesamtverbrauch deines Systems und kannst ihn mit der Leistung des Netzteils vergleichen.
Liegt die Leistung des Netzteils unter dem Gesamtverbrauch deines Systems oder nur knapp darüber könnte dies ein Anzeichen dafür sein, dass das Netzteil zu schwach ist.
Dann bleibt dir nichts anderes übrig als die CPU mit einem stärkeren Netzteil wieder herunterzutakten...


----------



## simpel1970 (3. April 2012)

*AW: PC stürzt 5 Sekunden nach Start immer ab.*



Krait666 schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade die Komponenten aus meiner Sig. wieder in mein altes Gehäuse mit Standart Lüfter und altem Netzteil gebaut (weil ich sie Sachen zurück senden und meinen alten Rechner verkaufen möchte).



Baue das System außerhalb des Gehäuses auf (Tischaufbau auf einer nicht-leitenden Unterlage -> z.B. Karton). Bleibt das Problem das Gleiche?


----------



## HairforceOne (3. April 2012)

*AW: PC stürzt 5 Sekunden nach Start immer ab.*

Das klingt für mich aber auch ziemlich nach NT...

Besitze selbst den Q6600 und ich weiß, dass er Thermisch und Stromtechnisch gerne die Diva spielt  (Mugen 3 + Xigmatehk XA1406) Volllast hat er ~54°C @ 1,3875 Volt
Laut dem Calculator den Ziggy empfohlen hat, brauche ich ~476 Watt Gesamtleistung.

2 LED lüfter
Q6600 OC 3,2 GhZ
GTX 560 Ti (self OC)
Asus Xonar D1
2 HDD's
1 Kaltlichkathode

Ich frage mich grad nur, warum du dein (so wie ich den Text verstehe) neues Gehäuse und neues NT gegen die alten Sachen tauschen möchtest oO
Ich würde auf jeden Fall auch versuchen irgendwie ins Bios zu kommen, um die Standardeinstellungen wiederhherzustellen.
Es kann sein das die CPU nun mit 3 GhZ laufen will aber vom Bios z. B. zu wenig VCore bekommt... (wäre aber Unlogisch, das du ja das gleiche MB benutzt...)


----------



## Krait666 (3. April 2012)

Wie gesagt am Pc kann ich nichts einstellen da er nach den ersten Sekunden abschmiert ich tippe auch auf das Netzteil, werd ich wohl das neue Netzteil anschliessen müssen und hoffentlich klappt es dann wieder.


----------



## G1K777 (4. April 2012)

*AW: PC stürzt 5 Sekunden nach Start immer ab.*

Hast du dein CPU auch richtig ubertacktet ? ;D


----------



## HairforceOne (4. April 2012)

*AW: PC stürzt 5 Sekunden nach Start immer ab.*

Er wird die CPU richtig übertaktet haben. Sonst hätte sie nicht im 'neuen' Rechner einwandfrei funktioniert.

Diesen Fehler kann man ausschließen...


----------

